# Hot spot on base of tail, doesn't want to walk



## Emmit (Dec 9, 2010)

Hi all,
Emmit has another hot spot, poor guy. I know the drill with treating them, but it was small last night and we thought we could get away with not using the cone last night and I woke up to him licking it. Cone's back.

I know how to treat it, and it doesn't honestly look that bad compared to some he's gotten in the past, but it seems to be bothering him. It's on the base of his tail on his right side. He doesn't want to walk anywhere today. I tried taking him out to go to the bathroom and he walked out, but then sat and wouldn't walk, and then layed down. I know it's the hot spot hurting him because he tried to get at it as soon as he sits. But I couldn't get him to go. Last night he was fine, we were at the park and he was running a lot, went out find for his last bathroom break before bed, but today he's not having it. 

Should I just wait him out? I figure if he has to go, he will eventually. But because it's bothering him, he hasn't been active and hasn't been eating or drinking yet today (which isn't odd for him, he's not a morning eater). 

Any experience here? Advice?


----------



## JDK (Jul 30, 2011)

I say wait him out. If he's gotta go, he'll go. When JJ had to wear the cone a few weeks ago, he did the same thing. I would take him outside and he would just lay down, looking all discouraged. 

How do you treat hot spots? JJ's only had one so far and the vet had given us a cream to apply and pills to give him. Just wondering if there's something at home I could do to help him if he ever gets another one.


----------



## GrannyB (Jun 18, 2012)

*Hot Spots home remedy*

Tea Tree Oil will dry it up quickly and help with the itch. Mix some white vinegar and water (50/50), wash it off then apply Tea Tree Oil. Vinegar helps to balance the ph which is the source of the problem and Tea Tree Oil will dry it up in days. Leave the collar on and should be good to go in just a few days.


----------



## Emmit (Dec 9, 2010)

Waited him out, he finally went. I'm starting to think the benadryl was a factor too- I think he was just sleepy.

JDK- Clip the hair from around the area, try to go a little beyond the edges of the hot spot too. The air will help dry it out; hair matting over the spot just traps the moisture and makes it itch more. Then we use a topical we get at the pet store called Sulfadene or, if we have it, a spray from the vet. The spray from the vet stings a bit I think because he tries to bolt. It's a two person job. Others on the forum swear by Apple Cider Vinegar or Medicated Gold Bond. The Sulfadene has always worked for us. 

Emmit is prone to hot spots and ear infections; our vet said that they are probably related. Earlier this week I've been treating him for an ear infection so this may just be an extension of that. If he seems to be itching a lot, I'll give him Benadryl to help calm that down. He's a big boy so I could give him 3 of the pills (25 ml each), but I just give him 2 and it seems to work.


----------



## Dexter12 (Feb 10, 2012)

When Dex has the bad one at the base of his tail, he didn't want to walk and he just wasn't himself. I think it was just bothering him so badly that it was throwing him off, so it's not unusual.


----------



## OutWest (Oct 6, 2011)

Emmit said:


> Waited him out, he finally went. I'm starting to think the benadryl was a factor too- I think he was just sleepy.
> 
> JDK- Clip the hair from around the area, try to go a little beyond the edges of the hot spot too. The air will help dry it out; hair matting over the spot just traps the moisture and makes it itch more. Then we use a topical we get at the pet store called Sulfadene or, if we have it, a spray from the vet. The spray from the vet stings a bit I think because he tries to bolt. It's a two person job. Others on the forum swear by Apple Cider Vinegar or Medicated Gold Bond. The Sulfadene has always worked for us.
> 
> Emmit is prone to hot spots and ear infections; our vet said that they are probably related. Earlier this week I've been treating him for an ear infection so this may just be an extension of that. If he seems to be itching a lot, I'll give him Benadryl to help calm that down. He's a big boy so I could give him 3 of the pills (25 ml each), but I just give him 2 and it seems to work.


Have you asked your vet about possible allergies? I believe that ear infections + hot spots are often a sign of some sort of allergy, whether environmental or food.


----------



## Charliethree (Jul 18, 2010)

OutWest said:


> Have you asked your vet about possible allergies? I believe that ear infections + hot spots are often a sign of some sort of allergy, whether environmental or food.


Hot spots, ear infections, and uti's can be a sign of food sensitivities/allergies. I went through several ear infections and uti's with my young goldens before switching to a new vet that suggested this connection. I changed foods (to chicken/grain/corn free in our case), and it has been clear sailing for over 3 years. So it is definitely worth considering.


----------



## missmarstar (Jul 22, 2007)

JDK said:


> How do you treat hot spots? JJ's only had one so far and the vet had given us a cream to apply and pills to give him. Just wondering if there's something at home I could do to help him if he ever gets another one.



Tried and true method for my dog is to trim the hair all around the spot, then dust with Gold Bond powder. You may need to reapply the GB several times a day.. basically anytime I noticed anything oozing through the powder or if it just fell off or whatever I would sprinkle a little bit more on. Don't cake it on. I'd also pat it lightly with some tissue so it really got absorbed into the oozy hot spot instead of just falling right off. And use the cone! My dog is absolutely miserable in the cone, but if I left if off, he'd just lick and lick the hot spot to death and never let it heal. 

Some people have success with the sprays from the vet, but I found that anything like that obviously stung the crap out of my poor dog and made the experience all the more traumatic for him, and the Gold Bond doesn't seem to bother him at all.


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

I've had good luck using plain brown Listerene mouth was. Apply it several times per day.


----------



## Wagners Mom2 (Mar 20, 2012)

Charliethree said:


> Hot spots, ear infections, and uti's can be a sign of food sensitivities/allergies. I went through several ear infections and uti's with my young goldens before switching to a new vet that suggested this connection. I changed foods (to chicken/grain/corn free in our case), and it has been clear sailing for over 3 years. So it is definitely worth considering.


Agreed. And in our case, we have to avoid chicken and all potatoes. We are on week 6 of our new food and (knock on wood) doing MUCH better. 

Also, wanted to add--chewing at the base of the tail/ and feet were one of the signs for my boy.


----------



## Willow52 (Aug 14, 2009)

Charliethree said:


> Hot spots, ear infections, and uti's can be a sign of food sensitivities/allergies. I went through several ear infections and uti's with my young goldens before switching to a new vet that suggested this connection. I changed foods (to chicken/grain/corn free in our case), and it has been clear sailing for over 3 years. So it is definitely worth considering.


We had the same experience with Maggie (RIP). Her first year was plagued with ear infections. We switched her to a lamb & rice kibble and the ear infections stopped. She did get hot spots from time to time in the spring when she still had her winter coat and the weather turned warm & wet.


----------



## Wendy427 (Apr 4, 2009)

For hot spots, please do not use white vinegar. *Use only ORGANIC Apple Cider Vinegar.* You can get the *Braggs* brand at your local health food store. You can do a search here on GRF for "Braggs" and you'll find that a number of people swear by it for hot spots.

Mix the ACV & water (1/2 & 1/2) and put it in a spray bottle, and spray on the spot. ( I used tepid water)


----------

